
Tim Cook: Technology Doesn't Exist to Do AR Smart Glasses 'In a Quality Way' - kartD
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/10/10/tim-cook-on-augmented-reality-smart-glasses/
======
wkearney99
More FUD from apple.

There's existing tech out there that does a reasonable job. It's gaining
popularity. We don't have anything to deliver, so let's shit on the market
until we can cobble something together.

Yep, standard apple ploy.

~~~
mikestew
_There 's existing tech out there that does a reasonable job._

Name a single product you'd feel comfortable drop-shipping to a non-techy
relative that is geographically distant, confident that they can get it
working and won't be disappointed when they do.

There's been an article posted not once, but twice to HN in the last two days
about someone returning their Apple Watch because it won't currently stream
music, despite the fact that Apple specifically says, "coming soon". And the
article's author pays for the developer program, and should know better than
most. But as I understand your argument, you're saying there exist products
today that actually live up to the hype so well that Joe Normal won't be
disappointed. What you call "reasonable job", I call "tech preview" with
regards to the current state and it's level of usefulness for average folks.

~~~
KurtMueller
Hololens? I've showed it off to relatives and they've been pretty impressed.

~~~
mikestew
Well, I'll go easy because you were kind enough to offer an answer. But I
don't think a $3000 developer kit fulfills my parameters. :-)

~~~
mrguyorama
Worth noting that with Apple, that's not an unimaginable price point.

------
warrenm
Google Glass was a neat 1st-gen (or 2nd-gen, depending on how you look at it)
AR-like tool

But it was too expensive by far (and underpowered, and didn't run long enough
on a charge, and was too limited, etc)

Sadly, instead of blazing ahead on that starter technology, Google [seems to
have] abandoned it

Doing AR on your smartphone - for now - is much smarter: you can pick when you
want to use it, you don't need another device, etc

~~~
linuxps2
It seems they are moving away from consumer-facing with the Glass and
targeting industry use
[http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/03/18/514...](http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/03/18/514299682/google-
glass-didnt-disappear-you-can-find-it-on-the-factory-floor)

~~~
warrenm
Targeting specific industries with Glass is smart - if they don't change how
they're doing AR

I think shifting focus on how to do AR is smart-er

~~~
linuxps2
It also narrows the number of use cases you have to account for which gives
google time to flesh out the platform one use case at a time - something the
consumer market simply wouldn't tolerate

------
AndrewKemendo
He's both right and wrong.

Right, in that there are no good examples of a holistic "just works" stack of
hardware and software + user modalities that Apple could release and have
people just pick it up and go.

Wrong, in that Apple could make all of that work if they really wanted to
because the fundamental underlying physics is there for everything except
rendering black.

